# Another Burl Pot Call for Burl Week



## ghost1066 (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is one I just finished up. I got the blank from Steve Bellinger and I think he said it was white oak burl. I had someone order 3 calls and wanted all figured wood well he got it with this one. Whatcha think?

3" copper over glass

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2014)

Love that figure in that pot - Sweet!


----------



## myingling (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a nice one ,,,


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitaly(mis spelled) has some figure in it. Great looking.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice figure !


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 9, 2014)

I like being able to see some of the wood texture in the finish.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 9, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I like being able to see some of the wood texture in the finish.



Thanks Les that normally drives me nuts but with burl sometimes you don't have a choice and you just have to leave it alone at some point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 9, 2014)

Great looking call, and yep that's some of the WOB that I sent ya. I wondered if you could use that blank, as it was just under 4".


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 9, 2014)

Gnarly call Tommy. Looks awesome


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 9, 2014)

I actually like it and will sometimes accentuate little flaws because I like them. Perfection is boring.


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice, like the color. Did you add that or is it natural. Steve, if got any more of that I may be interested in
Some pot call or game call blank sizes.

Roy


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 10, 2014)

Roy that is just the color of the blank didn't add a thing. I would love to have a couple more myself that was the only one in the trade.


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Tommy, Roy, I don't know why that yellow was in that burl. There was other pieces with that in them, but that little piece was the last with the color. :( That burl was a root burl and was about 4 ft long and over 2 ft tall. All I have left are a few small pieces and I think I'm wanting to keep what's left.


----------

